

Review My Startup: Recruitly - prosa
http://recruit.ly/

======
prosa
Recruitly combines helpful tips with rigorous, step-by-step job application
tracking. For now, the key features are:

    
    
      * Single-screen application: see and work on everything at once
      * Consistent structured approach to each opportunity
      * Step-by-step workflow, emphasizing "what I can do right now"
      * Tracking of key contact information and interview times
    

The goal is to job seekers to parallel-process many simultaneous job
opportunities, with the result hopefully being a shorter job search time. This
is my first HN soft-launch. I'd appreciate any feedback! Thanks for taking the
time to look. The questions I am pondering are:

    
    
      * Is the workflow logical?
      * Does the sales funnel function effectively?
      * Does the product pitch resonate?
      * Is the current product a complete MVP? What's missing?

------
run4yourlives
1\. The mystery sign up was a little annoying.

2\. I think overall you need to do a better job at telling me what this thing
actually does, and why it's worth nine bucks a month. From what I can see, it
just records notes about the companies I'm looking to apply too.

3\. I don't like the cuteness of the language. Say what you mean; accurately,
precisely. (eg: Saying you weren't a good fit actually deletes the record.)

Other than that, it looks good. I've seen some others in this space that are a
little ahead of you, but that shouldn't discourage you at all. Good luck.

~~~
prosa
Thanks for the feedback!

In your opinion, are there specific others I should keep an eye to?

~~~
run4yourlives
To be honest, I couldn't tell you. I do remember seeing some of your
competitors in this space through HN a few months back . Search YC may have
more details.

------
briggsrs
Just a thought - You might want to extend the free trial for a month at least
or offer a free version with basic features that people will be able to try
out. Job searching is a long and tiring process. Not to mention, the process
hardly ends in 14 days. So a 14 day trial would be hard for someone to truly
experience the "personal assistant" value proposition that is being
advertised.

~~~
ABrandt
I see the 14 day trial as a strategic "encouragement" to get users to pay. If
I'm two weeks into using this service, have experienced the value it brings,
yet have not found a job then I would be more than willing to shell out $9 to
continue for a while longer.

